# New tattoos and soon to do ivf cycle



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey ladies 

i was wondering if i was to have a new tattoo in the next coming months would this effect my next ivf cycle or would it still beokay i don't want to risk any chances but would really love to have a couple of new small tattoos soon as i have had one planned for a while for charity (breast cancer) and another is to signify my ivf cycles xx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi I know they are not advised when actually pregnant so once youve had ET i wouldnt but during drug treatment is probably ok but id check with the nurse anyway.

Good luck xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd also check with the clinic because the drugs do funny things to you/your skin causing you to have reactions to things which wouldn't have bothered you before etc.  Just check better safe than sorry.

Axx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

just double check with ur clinic cos i no any time i went to give blood they wouldnt let u do it if uve had a tattoo or piercing within the last 12 months..i no its different circumstances but they do say the ink etc can stay in ur system quite a while so i wouldnt risk it to be honest..

if in doubt at all,stay clear..

good luck

Jen xx


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks ladies i think i will leave it for now will ask on the 26th when i next go to the hospital if they okay it i will have them done thanks again xx


----------

